# Advantage of non-Vibration vs Sony with Vibration reduction..??



## JP (Aug 24, 2016)

I've been a Canon EOS owner since 1996, after I switched from Minolta to Canon when I went pro. I have been self-employed as a freelance commercial photographer since then too. I have been shooting video since shortly after the introduction of the 5D2. I have a large lens selection of Canon lenses from fish-eye to super-telephoto.. including several IS lenses from Canon.. I shoot my video projects primarily with my 5D3 bodies and use my older 5D2 bodies to cover events like weddings.. 

The overall look of the 5D3 image is amazing for what I do... I have seen what a Sony Alpha a7S II Mirrorless Digital Camera can also do in a lab test side-by-side, and I see that the Sony has more detail for video, and less "noise".. it also appears to capture at a more "bluer" tone than the Canon 5D3.. something I don't like at all.. 

Do I "need".. iso 1020879697659264927...? No......not really.. If I can get a clean 6400, I'll be happy... What I am looking for is a "walk around" camera that can pop on a shotgun mic, (hopefully use built-in an articulating screen with a loupe vs an external one) 

I'm looking at options like a DJI gimbal rig.. or something to that effect... and would like to have a maximum steady shot... I figure with the combination of IS on the lens... and the gimbal well balanced, I should be in the ballpark.. However, I see that the Sony I mentioned above also has IS in the body, and that I can get an additional lens adapter for another 400 bucks that can mount my Canon EF lenses to it.. 

Is there a big difference to have IS on the body with IS on the lens, or does one cancel out the other, or is it better to have IS in the lens, with no IS on the body..? 

I figure there has got to be someone out there who has experience in this who shoots video with the Sony & Canon system combo.. 

Thank you,

JP


----------



## marvinhello (Aug 25, 2016)

IS in the lens always works the best. Sensor IS (Sony calls it IBIS) sometimes introduces weird image artifacts like wobbling.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 25, 2016)

marvinhello said:


> Sensor IS (Sony calls it IBIS) sometimes introduces weird image artifacts like wobbling.



I've not heard this before, is there an explanation?


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 30, 2016)

The Sony IBIS (from what I've seen) works pretty well with native Sony glass. I have read a few places where it can sometime introduce funny artifacts albeit, nothing serious.

Canon actually built experimental IBIS systems years ago only to discover that stabilization can be done far better and far more accurately at the lens level because each lens requires different optimizations of the IS system to make it work the best, and a one-size-fits-all on sensor IS system just could not compare.

You already said it. Get a good gimbal stabilizer. I'm about to buy a glidecam XR pRO myself. I've read a lot of good things about them. $280. The Ronin DJIs are slick but they are $1500. Maybe someday.

With a good gimbal and a good technique, I've seen excellent results from the Canon DSLRs especially when used with IS lenses.

Even with sensor IS like Sony, it's never going to be the perfect panacea, and I'd MUCH rather a Canon sensor with Canon glass vs. Sony offerings.


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Sep 9, 2016)

Sony IBIS introduces some weird robotic movements, nothing as reliable at all as Canon IS. For photos, it doesn't matter, as ''how the stablization got there'' doesn't matter but only how stable it is. With video, how smoothly it moves is more important than how much is stabilizes. Sony lenses with IS are similar to Canon IS. so It's most definitely a problem with IBIS not sony. 

Keep shooting with you 5DIII and IS lenses. Until you can graduate to a 1DXII/1DC if you want no compromises.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 9, 2016)

I am not or have been interested in mirrorless cameras and most likely will stick to Canon for a while, and yet I strongly suggest you find someone who has the Sony camera that you had in mind and if he can allow you to test it, that would be even better.
My point is that using a stabilizer is not a matter of just stabilization, there are many factors that you have to take into consideration; and the most important of them - my opinion - is weight. Smaller cameras may have advantage in many respect depending on what you do, especially if you are a one-band man shooting a wedding video for few hours. Many stabilizers nowadays accept only (or work better with) smaller cameras and you may end up with limited options.
Speed and time to balance the gear is another one, especially if you have to mount and un-mount it few times during the wedding.


----------

